# Nhs and addenbrookes



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi, just wondering if anyone is with the rosie hospital at addenbrookes. We have got our first appt end of oct, would be great if we could get some idea as what to expect.
               Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

I'm new to this site, but have had treatment at Addenbrookes/Bourn Hall.  Just wanted to say that I found it all very straight forward and everyone was really helpful and nice.  Our first treatment wasn't successful, but we are just about to embark on our second IVF treatment.

If you have any specific questions i'll try and answer them for you.

Tulipkc


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulpkc
                  Thanks for letting me know about your treatment. I am sorry that it did not work for you, must be so frustrating, i am trying not to think about that at the moment but i know that our odds are not good. How long after your first appt did you have to wait to actually start the treatment. By the way, i hope all goes well for next time round.
                            Best wishes
                            Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

Well we had all the investigations done in Norfolk near where we live and those started last year probably about November time - me Lap & Dye and DH had SA - all OK so unexplained (we had done this 10 years ago so knew anyway - just kept hoping!) Was offered a follow up appt for May but rang them and had a moan because I was basically going to wait 6 months to be told it was unexplained which we knew already! Managed to get an appointment for Feb 1st - they then referred us to Addenbrookes because they dont do treatment locally and had an appt on 18/4 - we started treatment on 29/6.  Treatment took about 6 weeks in total - egg collection was at Bourn Hall clinic 2/8, transfer on 4/8 and then had the worst bit which is the 2 week wait.

So as you can see pretty quick once all the investigations were out of the way.  However, I would say that this might have been due to our age, i'm 37 and DH is 39.  I know that they prioritise so not sure where you would fall within that.

We are both quite philiosphical about it now as we have been trying for so long, so although we were disappointed and obviously upset, we are just getting on with the next round. Shame we have to pay this time - although hopefully it will be worth it!! 

Hope this helps a bit

Tulipkc


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulipkc
                Thanks for getting back to me. We are the same as you, unexplained, and have had all the tests done, just got to have my fsh levels done again and sa for dh. We were put on the list last oct so will be a year by the time we get seen next month. We don't live far from addenbrookes so distance isn't too much of a problem. We have also come to the conclusion that if it doesn't happen then we will just get on with things, we have been trying for 6 years. 

      i really hope things go well for you this time. Please let me know how you get on and i will keep you posted also, if that is ok. 
                      Tishaxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Tisha and Tulip

Very interested to read your posts. I had my appointment at Addenbrooke's this morning, and was thrilled to be told that I was eligible for a free go of IVF. First good bit of news we've had for a very very long time -- me and DH have so many problems. I'm with Cambridge City PCT and was told (though they are very reluctant to commit to estimated dates) that we'll be looking at around a year according to our PCT's list. Tulip, yours sounds quite speedy -- good for you.

I'll look out for you both in future! Wish you both lots of luck.

Love

Jaff
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh, and Tisha, I'd just like to add how impressed me and DH were with the level of care and attention we received this morning from the nurses and doctors. Very thorough, efficient and polite. No corner-cutting and very conscientious. I am sorry to say that this was not always our experience with the private clinic we used (and have now left).


Good luck!


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Jaff & Tisha

I agree that I have so far always found everyone at Addenbrookes excellent, and always willing to answer any questions i've had.  

Good luck to both of you - hope your waits are not too long.

Tulipkc


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulipkc and jaffa
                      
                  Good luck to you also. I will keep updating. Won't know much now untill end oct. We have already been waiting a year on the list so hoping this appt will be the start of our traetment. Very reassuring to know that the staff are nice and helpfull. Thanks for the input. 

                    Best of luck
                    Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, just wanted to let you know that it is only two and a half weeks now untill our appt. Getting a bit nervouse now, just want it all to go well. Just had a blood test done to check my fsh and lh levels and dh had to do his sa, wasn't too keen on that part bless him lol. Anyway, will keep you all informed as to how we get on. Hope you are both getting on ok.
            Best wishes
              Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

Fingers crossed for you that your tests all come back OK.  Keep us informed.

I started down regging on 4/10 - sniffing Synarel twice a day.  Nasty taste afterwards but other than that not too bad.  Not really had any symptoms this time thankfully.  

Started AF yesterday so got to ring the clinic tomorrow to book in baseline scan probably for 23/10 to check all down regged.  Then will hopefully get my date to start stimming injections - thats when you really feel like things are happening.

Well i'll update you along the way to let you know if everything is going to plan.

Good luck and best wishes 

tulipkc


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Tisha and Tulip

Good to hear your news and to see that things are going well for you both.

My news is a little less heartening: got the letter from the PCT last week, which said we were number 127 on the list, and that at the current rate, they are getting through around 2-3 couples a month. By my estimation, this looks like a 3-year wait!

After a bit of soul-searching, we have now decided that once I've had my dodgy fallopian tube removed (the left one), we'll probably have to go private again. I'm 37 now and really can't wait more than a  year. 

Good luck to you both,

love

Jaff
xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Jaffa

It is so frustrating isn't it.  i am surprised that they have not fast tracked you because of your age - if you haven't asked that question already then maybe you should query it?  We were dealt with quite quickly due to our age and the fact that we have never had any other children.  Might be worth asking??

We are paying this time privately but through Addenbrookes - they still use the expertise of Bourne Hall, but are cheaper!

Spoke too soon re no symptoms - had the headache from hell last night and was up at 4.15am pacing the floor!! 

Let us know if you get any joy bringing your treatment forward.

tulipkc


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

How old are you Tulip if you don't mind me asking? 

And how did you arrange having private treatment through Addenbrookes? I wasn't aware this was a possibility.

Hope your headache shifts -- drinking lots of water should help, as it flushes the drugs around your system.

Good luck tulip!

Jaff
xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all, hope everything goes well with the treatment, sorry to hear about the bad head tulip, i know that the drugs are not very pleasent sometimes, hope you don't get too much trouble. Would love to know how you get on, keep in touch and good luck.
              I really hope you get seen alot sooner than 3 years jaff, i know the feeling of waiting, nightmare, we were told we had a wait of upto 2 years and are now being  seen after a year so fingers crossed for you that you get seen quicker aswell. 
                    Best of luck. Speak to you soon.
                      Tishaxxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Jaffa & Tisha - the headache has shifted pretty much now - still there in the background though  

Jaffa - I'm 37 and DH 39, unexplained and as i said no children.  We have been trying for a very long time - 13 years!! so maybe thats why it all happened so quickly. 

When the 1st treatment with NHS failed I just mentioned to the nurse that I would now go private and would contact Bourn and she told me they also did private.  Also there was no real wait, I just had to have one full AF before starting drugs again.  If i'd have gone to Bourn at that stage I would have had to have and pay extra for an inital consultation and may have had to pay to repeat some tests.  The care I got at Addenbrookes was equal to that i received at Bourn for EC and ET, so I had no hesitation with staying with them.

Have booked my baseline scan in for 23/10 now so will update you both next week!

Tulipkc


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Tulipkc. Hope everything goes well with your scan.  Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi - a quick update from my scan today.  Everything has DR nicely  .  Had bloods taken for oestrogen levels and one for general health.  Got to call them Thursday for results and date to start stimms.  I'm going to be on a slightly higher dose of stimms this time to see if we can get a few more eggs - may get a few snow babies then!!

Really feels like things are getting moving now. 

Tish - good luck with your appointment next week - let us know how you get on.

Jaff - did u speak to clinic about bringing appt forward??

Tukipkc xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip kc, pleased you are getting on ok, will keep my fingers crossed for you. I will let you know mon how it goes, getting nervous now. I keep panicking that something will go wrong and we can't go, or that when we get there it will all go to pot. I know it sounds stupid but it's just that it's been a long time coming and still doesn't seem real. I must try to get it together. 
              Best wishes. Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

I'm sure everything will be fine on Monday for you.  I found that you get so much information when you go, that you come out of there thinking you will forget half of it - but it does all come together because at each stage after that they re-explain what is important to you.

I'm starting my stimming injections tomorrow night  I'm actually looking forward to starting it.  The injections are done with a pen and really aren't that bad.  I've got a good covering on me so i can pinch plenty to jab into   Although got\lots of little bruises last time  

My first scan to see how my follies are doing is on Wednesday next week.

We've told no-one about our treatment and although i'm not currently working (recently made redundant)- got lots of things going on and am trying to fit it in around scans etc without giving the game away!!  Good job i'm an organised person!!!

Take care and good luck for Monday  

Tulipkc xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulipkc
              Really pleased things are going ok, will cross my fingers for you for the wednesday. Glad the injections are not too bad. I am now trying not to think about it too much and just see how it goes. I am part-time at the moment, my last boss was a nightmare, she couldn't understand what was so important with trying to have children, thought it was best to get out before it all started, glad now i did. I think that sometimes with stuff like this you don't need the added pressure of work aswell. Sending you good thoughts. 
                        Tishaxxxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Tulipkc and Jaffa

                  Just wanted to let you know how we got on today at consultation. Went really well actually, was worrying for nothing, did all the paperwork, had bloods done, got results for sa and fsh, all normal, my fsh was 6.1, didn't think to ask if that was ok or not untill we got home, typical. Came away partly feeling overwhelmed and partly feeling on a high as it now feels like it really is happening. They would have liked to start treatment this month but as hospital closed over xmas they decided that my dec cycle would be best. So all in all it wasn't bad, you were right tulipkc, the staff are lovely, my doctor was sooo nice aswell. Won't have anymore to tell now untill dec. Please keep me posted on how you are both doing, i really hope it all goes well for you both.  
                    
                      Best wishes. Tishaxxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

Glad your appointment went well.  Probably a good idea to wait to start treatment - get the stresses of christmas out of the way beforehand.  I'm either going to have a booze free Christmas with lots of excusing to do (Why aren'y you drinking?!) or the complete opposite if it doesn't work - know which one i'd prefer of course.

Who was your consultant?  There seem to a few different nurses there this time too - but all just as nice etc.  

I'm sure that FSH 6.1 is good - the higher it is the worse it is.  Mine has been between 6 and 8 all along, but i know that it changes from month to month.

I went to the clinic this morning to see how my follies are doing - all growing nicely.  Not very big yet but there apears to be about 8 or 9 coming up.  Had bloods taken so will find out later when i need to go back for another scan.  Had a student in with me on this and baseline scan - actually better because then you get more of an explanation of what they are looking at rather than just the size of your follicles!

Well i'll keep you informed when i have more info - hopefully if all goes to plan egg collection will be next week some time.

Tulipkc xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Tulipkc
                I had a Mr Prentice that saw us, was really nice doc. I am pleased you'r follies are doing well, will keep my fingers crossed for you. I really hope it works for you, that would be a lovely xmas present. I had a student in with me, wonder if it was the same one, she was a young girl, don't know what her name was though but she seemed nice. Let me know how you are doing. 
            It will be so exciting if it works for you, i will send you loads of good thoughts.  
                                    
                              Tishaxxxxxx


----------



## TryingTrace (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi all im waiting for my first appointment to see gyne at addenbrookes, recently moved to area so dont know about addenbrookes as a hospital.
Also does anyone know if they have IVF on NHS there, i know our old hospital gave u 1-2 rounds on the NHS and wondered if this was the case at addenbrookes .
thanx everyone xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Here's a post from couple of days re Addenbrookes, not sure if its relevant...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=68456.0

Regards NHS treatment, you'd need to contact your local PCT (primary care trust) to find out what funding is offered and what the criteria is...you can search for your local PCT here...

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/Pct/Default.aspx

Good luck
Natasha

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## TryingTrace (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanx hunni  
Once i posted this, i noticed the other tread   
i will have alook at the nhs site too, thanx again


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to let you know that i am currently about to start ivf with the nhs at addenbrookes in dec so i know for a fact that it is available. So far the docs and nurses have been great. Hope this is a help. Good luck. Tishaxxx


----------



## TryingTrace (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanx Tisha 

That makes me feel better  
Fingers crossed for u and hope it goes well


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks. Let me know how you get on. If there is anything-else you need to know i will try to answer as best i can. Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Forgot to say that there is another thread on here titled nhs and addenbrookes which i started, might be of some help. There are a couple of other members with some info and advice on there aswell. Hope this helpsxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

Thanks for your good thoughts  .  Had another scan this morning, everything is still growing, appears to be a similar response to last time in respect of number of follicles.  Not far to go now until i have to take the final one off shot to ripen everything!  Got another scan booked for Monday morning so hoping that will be the last one.

You are right it would be a wonderful xmas present - I would have to start thinking of some excuses to give as to why i'm not drinking though!  On antibiotics i think is probably the best one.

Our consultant is called Mr Mathur, i've heard of Mr Prentice but never seen him.  Only seen Mr Mathur once! After our last treatment I had a telephone consultation with him rather than go to the hospital - just to speed things up a bit.

Have a good weekend and i'll update you next week.

Tulipkc xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hello TryingTrace  

Welcome!  I am currently having treatment at Addenbrookes for the 2nd time.  If you need to know anything just ask and i'll see if I can help you.

Please come and join us on the other thread that everyone else has directed you to.

Tulipkc xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies...

I've now merged the 2 threads so there is now only this one "NHS and Addenbrookes" thread 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Tulipkc, hope everything goes well today. Yes, antibiotics is a good one, good thinking. I was seeing dr mathur at hinchingbrook, he recomended us for ivf with addenbrookes, was always helpfull and nice when we saw him. Good luck hun. Tishaxxxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha.  Went to Addenbrookes this morning for hopefully my final scan.  Traffic was a nightmare - took 50 minutes to travel 1 mile from the first Milton turn on the A10 to the main roundabout!! 

Anyway - home now and got my fingers crossed that was the last scan.  My scan showed at least 7 good sized follices of over 17mm.  Biggest was 19.2 and they usually want the lead follicle to be over 18mm before you can have the HCG shot.  There were others smaller but they didn't bother to measure them, but they will all have growth spurt after the HCG anyway.  Have got to call this afternoon to check, but think i will have the HCG tonight and egg collection on Wednesday.  Yippee - thats a drug free day tomorrow  

I'll let you know how i got on once EC done, then its the nerve racking overnight wait to see if any have fertilised. 

xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Tulipkc, got my fingers crossed for you, sounds good so far though.  Tishaxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi there Tulip! All looking good! Wishing you well for the next, critical stage of the journey!

Good luck and lots of love,

Jaffa
xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the good wishes!!  Have just got back from Addenbrookes.  They decided to leave me another day after all so had another scan and blood taken this morning, got to check with them againt his afternoon but hoping EC will now be Thursday.

I'll keep you posted!

Jaffa - did you try contacting them about the waiting time??

Best wishes to you both

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Lets hope it all goes well for thursday, keeping my fingers crossed for you. Best wishes. Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I had EC yesterday.  Got 3 little eggs this time - not many so a bit disapppointed, but trying to keep positive and remember it only takes one! Fingers crossed now that at least one fertilises so I can have tranfer on Saturday.

I'll find out their fate this afternoon so i'll update later.

Tulipkc xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Tulipkc, i will keep my fingers crossed for you, like you said it only takes one, i'm sure it will be fine, i have a good feeling in my waters lol. Ireally hope it all goes well. Will wait to hear from you. Good luck.  Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG , just called Bourn and all 3 have shown signs of fertilisation!  I am soooooooooooo relieved.  

We are going tomorrow for ET, so now i'm praying that all stays well overnight.  This is such a roller coaster of emotions  

Tulipkc xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeahhhh, that's great news hun, really hope it all goes well for you tomorrow. Sooooo pleased for you.  Will keep my fingers crossed. 
              Best wishes.
              Tishaxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Well done Tulip on your 3 fabbie embies -- really pleased that things have gone well for you.

Incidentally, I called re: my free IVF this morning and what I was told wasn't encouraging. At the moment they're only getting through 25-30 couples a year, and we are number 127 on the list! The woman also told me that age is not taken into consideration at all, and that if you reach the age of 40 then you lose your right to treatment. She also said that she would 'encourage us to go on the private list if we can'.  Sigh. So, I think we can kiss that dream good-bye.

Still, got my tube removal scheduled for 20 December, and we have a preliminary consultation at the ARGC next week. Need a second opinion about my eggs.

Good luck Tulip, wishing you all the best.

Jaffa
xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your free go, i wish you all the best for the future with whatever you do, wether it being private or on the nhs, also, good luck with the tube removal, hope all goes well. You never know, you might be brought forward alot sooner. 
                    Best wishes.
                      Tishaxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for your kind thoughts, Tisha. Was told yesterday that we would be contacted re: our place on the list at the start of the new financial year (whenever that is). But, judging from recent figures, we'd be looking a 3-year wait before starting treatment, which is just not an option for me (at 37). Frustrating result, but hey what's new.

Thanks again, and I also send you positive vibes and best wishes.

Jaffa
xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi

Jaffa so sorry to hear about your NHS go.  It doesn't make sense how they prioritise people    I wish you all the luck with your operation and with your appointment at ARCG.  That name comes up alot on these forums and all seems to be good!

I've now got 2 little embies on board as of this morning.  Again I was so releived that they survived and I was able to proceed to transfer.  It was a nail biting journey to Bourn.  Sadly the 3rd one wasn't good enough to freeze - but that said I realise how fortunate I am to have 2 considering I only had 3 to begin with!

Now on the dreaded 2ww - well with Rosie its more than that.  They say to test on the 29th which is 20 days from EC - far longer than most of the people I have read about on here. Torture  .  I was really good last time and waited, but im not sure if i'll be so good this time! 

So its everything crossed now to see what happens and hope that at least one of them snuggles in nicely.  It's now that I am so grateful that no-one apart from me and DH know about this, because it is so stressful anyway, dont know if i could deal with everyone elses anticipation aswell!

Tulipkc xxxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Oooohhh i really hope it works for you tulipkc, i have got everything crossed hun. I will be a nightmare when it comes to our two week wait if bourn take longer, i can hardly wait to start dr letalone something like this. We are all here for you, if you start feeling stressed or just want some light releif you know where we are, i am always checking the site so will be here for you. Please keep me informed. We are all rooting for you. Best wishes

Sorry again jaffa. Really hope things pick up for you. Thanks for the good wishes. 

              Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thank you so much Tisha.  I'm already going slightly cookoo  , analysing every twinge.  But I'm still a little tender from EC and the Cyclogest pessaries don't help much either!!

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Tulipkc, i am thinking of you hun. Take it easy.  

                  Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all, just checking in to see how you are all doing. Hope you are feeling ok tulipkc and that everything is fine. Take care.



                              Tishax


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm doing fine thanks Tisha.  How are you? Bet you are counting down the days now, this month is going so quickly you will be starting your treatment before you know it.

I feel great at the moment, my (.)(.) are a bit sore but that is the Cyclogest so wont read anything into that! Other than a few twinges here and there, nothing else.

I've made the decision that if AF doesn't come first, i'm going to test on the 24th which is 15 days past EC.  I have read and sought advice from sooo many people on this forum and another I use, and absolutely no-one waits 20 days.  In fact Bourn itself do it earlier by doing bloods, but it is Rosie who advise you to wait.

The reason they give is to ensure that the final Pregnyl shot is out of your system, but according to the dose I had, it should be out within 10 days, so leaving 15 should be plenty.  Whether I get a negative or positive, then i will retest on day 20 just to be sure, thats if Af hasn't reared her ugly head!!

Take care

Tulipkc xxxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulipkc, really glad you are feeling ok, i hope you af does not arrive. Good luck with the testing, i am with you, i think day 15 would be fine to test, don't see why you should put yourself through the torture of waiting when you can get an answer sooner. I was getting excited to start but am  on a downer and not sure if it will happen next month. We had our bloods done for hep b and c and dh came back ok but they want me to go and re-test as they said they could not get a clear reading, so am now worrying myself that there is something wrong. Even if there is not anything wrong i don't know if the results will be back on time for when my af starts in order to strart treatment. Sorry to bother you with my problems. Take it easy. 

                          Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

I really feel for you Tisha.  It's a very stressful time anyway, but when they put another hurdle in your way it can seem overwhelming.

How long did the results take last time? When is AF due? Did you speak to Rosie about whether it would delay things?

Try and stay positive     

Keep me updated, i'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks tulipkc. The results took two weeks last time, which is how long my af is due, typical, i spoke to the hospital and asked if they could get the results before then and they said that they should be back in time, hope they are right, also hope they are clear. Really biting my nails on this one. I will still be thinking of you though hun. Really hoping it works for you. 
                                        Tishax


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Just wondering how you were tulipkc, hope things are ok. 

    Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

Been off line for a few days as changing internet provider.  Been driving me mad!!!!  

Thanks for asking - i'm fine at the moment.  Feeling really anxious and a bit all over the place.  Just got my fingers crossed that all stays well over the next few days.  Don't really feel anything at the moment (.)(.) not so tender any more, not sure if that is good or bad.  Still getting the odd twinge/ache, but again could be anything!! I must admit I dont feel over positive at the moment, but i think its because this is about the time that it all went wrong last time and i started spotting. God it's torture.

I have been good and haven't bought a test yet as dont want to tempt fate. I'll let you know how I get on Friday as thats when i test if all goes to plan.

Tulipkc  xxxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

I will have everything crossed for you tulipkc for friday. I really hope you get your well deserved  bfp. We will both have a life changing day friday, you will be testing and i will find out if my results are ok, although mine does not compaire to yours at all. In fact i am more nervouse for you than i am for myself. Will be thinking of you hun. 

      Tishax


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha.  I'll have everything crossed for you for Friday too - that seems to have come round really quickly!!

I'm convinced it hasn't worked again this time.  Had AF type aches and a very tiny amount of spotting yesterday - quite insignificant but it is there.  May only be the pessaries that are keeping AF away    

Not sure now whether i'll bother to test tomorrow or wait and see what happens over the weekend.  But then I suppose at least I might be put out of my misery! I'll let you know tomorrow.

Take care and really hope it is the good news you want tomorrow.

Tulipkc xxxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulpikc, really hoping everything will be fine for you. Maybe the spotting is implantation spotting, i would test anyway as you may be surprised, and like you said, at least you will know either way. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. I know it must be such a nerve racking time at the moment and i can only imagine how you are feeling. We are all here for you whatever the result. 

                                              Tishaxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Tulip! Just one day to go now and you're doing grand!

Think Tisha's got a point -- it might be implantation spotting! Let's think     

Right behind ya!

Jaff
xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Jaffa, how are you doing, haven't heard from you in a while. Hope everything is good with you.How are you withn regards to your ivf?
                                        Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Awww - thanks Tisha and Jaffa.  been feeling really emotional today.  AF ache not so bad, still got the tiniest amount of spotting.  Really not sure what to do.  I need to go this afternoon and buy that test if i'm gonna do it! DH thinks i should go for it, my head is all over the place.  I've got this wierd thinking going on that if i dont test, then i've still got a little bit of hope.  If i do test and its a BFN - then the hope is gone.  I so much wanted this to work and I dont know whether i can force myself to take the test and lose the hope.  Does that make sense??  I think really what i'm trying to say is i'm scared to test!

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Do the test hun. My dad said to me once when i thought i was pregnant not long ago that wether i did the test or not it would make no difference with the result as if i was pregnant and it was meant to be or if i wasn't pregnant then it wasn't meant to be, the test would just be peace of mind and would not make any difference to the result, do you see what i am saying. If you are pregnant it will not matter wether you test now or in a week, the result will always be the same as you cannot change what is meant to be. Does that make sense? I know you are dreding having a negative but at least you will know rather than it constantly being on your mind. We are all thinking of you. Tishaxxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

I know deep down you are right Tisha.  Think I will pop out later and get the test. Still feel like i'm going round the twist! 

Thanks again for all your support.  Sorry if I am being negative - i know you have all this to come and must be dreading it now!

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

That's ok hun. I'm sure i will be exactly the same when the time comes. In fact i will probably be worse, i am know as being abit if a worrier so god only knows how i will be. It is only natural for you to feel this way. Please try to stay positve. I know it is easy for me to say. At least when you do the test it will be a weight off your shoulders whatever the outcome. You will be able to move forward one way or another, that is how i am trying to think about it when we eventually get there. We are all rooting for you. Tishaxxxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG - I got a   !!!!! I've been ttc 13 years and never had one - so now i dont believe it!!! Me and Dh are in total shock.  I feel really cautious and am going to test again next week - probably monday, Weds, Friday!!!!!  Keeping everything crossed I haven't tested too early and that AF doesn't arrive.  I'm still getting Af type ache but no spotting today yet (I know its early!)

Tisha - thinking of you today.  Hope your results come back good.

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Yeeaaahhhhhh, well done girl, i told you i had a feeling in my waters lol. I am sooooooo pleased for you. I know the feeling of trying so long and thinking it will never happen. The af pains are probably due to the implantation, trust me, you cannot get a positive and then a negative, you can get the other way around but not if you have a positive so you are defo pregnant. Just take things easy. Really am made up for you hun.
      Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Tisha! I feel realy scared now, suppose that wont subside until I get to the 1st scan.

Make sure you let us know how you get on today.

Tulip xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, i will let you know as soon as i hear anything. You will feel scared untill the first scan, unfortunately, but so long as you take it easy and do everything that you are supposed to do then at least you have got the best possible chance of everything being ok. I'm sure you will be fine but i know what you mean. Untill you see that baby for real it is hard to get your head round things and the fact that you are pregnant and that everything is fine. We will all be crossing our fingers for you and saying a liitle prayer. You have done your bit, it is all upto mother nature now. I have a feeling in my waters again, lol, that you will be fine and will be having a very merry xmas this year hun. Keep us updated on how you are doing.  
                Wishing all the luck in the world
                      Tishaxxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TULIP!!!!!

          

WELL DONE, YOU!

So pleased to read your wonderful news. You've really earned it after 13 years TTC! Enjoy your pregnancy .... looks Santa may have come a little early this year for you and DH!

Congratulations again.

Lots of love

Jaffa
xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi guys, still no news on results, feeling very stressed now. Been waiting all day, have rung the hospital twice and both times was told that someone would get back to me today with results, time is now getting on and i don't think it will happen now today, i would ring again but i don't want them to think that i am pestering them so not sure what to do. Sorry to be such a grouch, especially on such a great day for you tulip. Will keep on waiting i suppose. Tishax


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

Sorry you are still waiting.  Have you had them done at the Rosie?? It is so frustrating for you.  I will keep my fingers crossed that you  have had them by now and that they are good news.

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Got results, not good at the moment i'm afraid, they have got to send them off somewhere-else to be tested, doesn't look like we will be starting our ivf in dec at this rate. Had a bit of a cry earlier but don't feel too bad now.There is not alot i can do about it at the moment so will just have to get on with things. Anyway, i don't want to put a downer on your day tulip so i will leave it at that for now. You don't need me winging on. 
                            Tishaxxxx


----------



## Tiggielou (Nov 12, 2006)

hello  

Hope you dont mind me posting here not sure where else to put this, just been told today we are being referred to addenbrookes for tests. gynae seems to think we are going to need ivf but until tests done isnt 100% sure exactly what we will need. can anyone give me some more info in general, which consultant runs the fertility unit? what are the wait times for appointments like etc. would be very grateful. im so new to all this its got me in abit of a flap and thought the more info i can get the better i'll feel.

thanks so much, and good luck to you all 

love

tigs xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Tisha - so so sorry to hear about that  .  Keep hanging in there.  Did they give you any explanation? The whole thing of IVF is such a waiting game and extra time all adds to the misery.  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.  Please keep on posting even if you are on a downer.  You have been such a support to me - i really want to do the same for you. Sending you loads of hugs and    .

Jaffa - thanks for the congratulatons yesterday, my head was all over the place and I forgot to acknowledge you!!  You are so right, its the best xmas present ever!! I am still a little bit in denial at the moment, but spotting and belly ache have stopped so that can only be a good thing.

Hi Tiggielou - welcome!!!  You will be fine with Addenbrookes.  Do you know what tests you have to have? Have you had any? Depending on what your problem is, that will determine what they do.  I was unexplained and I had to have a Lap & Dye to check my tubes etc, bloods taken to check certain hormone levels and DH had to have a SA done.  I saw Mr Mathur at the clinic but I know Tisha saw someone else - Mr Prentice I think.  Appointment wait times for consultation are generally a few months, but unfortunately it appears that the wait time for treatment can be quite lengthy.  Jaffa has been going through this recently so maybe you could PM her??

If you want anything explained in more detail, just post or pm one of us and i'm sure one of us will be around to answer you.

Tulip xx


----------



## Tiggielou (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello Tulip, 

Congratulations on your  , hope all goes well for ya!

Saw gynae ysterday and he confirmed that endometriosis has left my tubes and ovaries in abit of a mess so thinks that we will find it pretty much impossible ttc without IVF but until further tests done cant be sure cos whilst i have still got both of them miracles can happen!

He also thinks that given the mess my pelvis is already in, no matter how its done i need to get pg very soon as he thinks endometriosis is just going to cause more and more damage as time goes on. Thats why im being sent to addenbrookes. Gynae seems to think they will get the ball rolling with tests straight away rather than the usual go away and ttc for a year and thinks the first one will be a hysterosalphingogram (sp?) to check my tubes due to them already knowing they are damaged. Did ask about the blood tests but he seemed to think they would be a waste of time until HSG as it dont matter if im ovulating if my tubes are blocked which he seems pretty convinced they will be.

So, I've not had any fertility tests as yet, but did have a laparotomy followed by 6 months of zoladex earlier this year. Yesterday I was fine, just happy that they were taking me seriously, but today its kind of hit home whats going on and im abit nervous and overwhelmed by it all. Feel abit like Ive had too much coffee only i havent had any!

Has anyone had a HSG? any helpful info you can give me on this? Thanks for the info on whos seen who and stuff, will probably be sending a few PM's hope no one minds.

love to you all 

tigs xx


----------



## Tiggielou (Nov 12, 2006)

Hiya again

Just thought of a question if someone can help. What can i expect from the first appointment at fertility unit. is this normally with a consultant? what do they do, just take your history, go over your notes and stuff? do they actually do anything else like examine you, take blood or anything aswell? Any tips for first appointment?

love

tigs xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tigs

My first appt was at Kings Lynn as I live nearer to there.  They dont do IVF there so then referred to Addenbrookes.  If i remember rightly first appointment is with consultant.  At mine they did a vaginal scan and we filled out all the forms.  Then had to have blood taken between day 1-5 of AF to check FSH level.  Next appt at Rosie, saw Mr Mathur and talked through IVF process, success rates, possible complications etc, then saw nurse who explained all the drugs.

Hope this helps.

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, thanks for the kind words, doctor not sure what the problem is but thinks it is nothing too much to worry about, hope he is right, it is just a pain that we may now have to wait as results may not be back on time. Feels like i am going round in circles at the moment. Glad the spotting has stopped, good sign, hope you are feeling ok in yourself. 

Welcome tiggielou, you are amongst some good people here, very helpfull. I suffered with endo for a long time and had a dose of zoladex but thankfully have not had too much trouble since so know how you feel on that one, endo is a horrible thing to suffer with and i feel for you. With regards to addenbrookes, as tulip said, my dr was mr prentice, really nice, but i first saw dr mathuer at hintchingbrooke first and was then referred. I had to wait a year from referal date but with your situation it will probably be much quicker. At my appt we filled in forms had bloods taken for hiv, hep b and c, had a vaginal scan and went through drugs etc with nurses, took about an hour and a half all in all, we were then scheduled to start d/r in dec but i have had some probs since then and may now be delayed. They were all really nice and made us feel at ease about everything. Hope this helps. 

Tishaxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hiya Tisha and Tulip  , hope you're both feeling well this wet and windy weekend.

Welcome Tigs  , just sent you a PM.

Take care,

Jaff
xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Morning!

Tisha, hope you are feeling a little better today and i've got my fingers crossed still for you that they hurry those results up.  If they delay it, just make sure you have a really good xmas and you'll be ready and raring to go in the new year.

Hi to Jaffa and Tigs, hope you had a good weekend.

Did another test yesterday and was again positive, but had a bit more spotting yesterday and still there a bit this morning.  Its a bit more than i've had previously.  Just hoping that its one of those things, but really worried that i could be having an immediate m/c  Well, will be taking it easy over the next few days to try and help, but i suppose i've got to accept what will be - will be.  Not sure whether to ring the clinic and ask for advice.

Take care everyone

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## Tiggielou (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello

Hey Tulip, not that I know what im talking about or anything babe, but why not give your clinic a quick call just to put your mind at rest. The less stress and worry you have at the moment the better.

Thanks to you all for the info, called addenbrookes this morning ( im an impatient little thing!) and they said that it takes 4 weeks for urgent app or 13 weeks for routine. Not to sure what i'll come under so will have to wait and see. 

Lots of love    and   

tigs xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning All

Yes, Tulip, if the spotting is bothering you, do call them. Failing that, you could ask your GP to see about an early scan? Mine did that, and she faxed a request through to the Early Pregnancy Unit at Addenbrooke's.

Hope it all settles down   

love

Jaff
xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all, hope you are all well.

Glad you are gonna take it easy tulip, at least you are doing all you can. As the others said, if you are worried give clinic a call, that's what they are there for hun, i'm sure they would rather you ring  than worry about it. I know you can still get bleeding in between and everything can still be ok, so please try not to worry, i know it is hard but it may just be normal pregnancy spotting. Take care.

Hi jaffa, hope things are good with you.

Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for all your support girls.  Spotting has increased today   and is now more red.  Haven't rung clinic because they gave me the test date of wed 29th - prob just tell me i should have waited! Figured they cant do anything anyway, so rather than get my knuckles rapped to add to everything else!!!

Trying to keep positive and hope that only continue to spot and nasty witch stays away.

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, sorry you can't ring clinic, pain that they make you wait so long, they must realise that people will want to test earlier. How about ringing your gp, would that be of help. I will cross fingers for you and hope that it will pass. It may still be part of the pregnancy process. Really wish i do more for you hun. 

Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Well i'm none the wiser at the moment but hopefully all will become clearer tomorrow.  Still not got full AF but still feel as though she is lurking.  Sorry if TMI but had a pad on all day today just in case, and nothing - but is there when i wipe ??

I have spoken to clinic and they said that I am or was pg.  They want me to go in tomorrow and do a urine test there, then depending on results, they may do blood test to check HCG to see what levels are at.

I suppose if it is positive but levels are low, I was.  At least then i know I can get pregnant - then the question will be why didn't it stay with me.  Could quite possibly have happened alot over the last 13 years!!!  Maybe i then need to look into further tests.

Hope everyone else is OK.  ANy new for you Tisha?

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulipkc, hope it all goes ok tomorrow. With a bit of luck you may still be ok. I know you can still have bleeding when you are pg, some women bleed all the way through their pregnancies and are still fine. Like you say, at least you know you can get pg and that is something. When i got pregnant a few years back i still had two periods before i found out, unfortunately i m/c, but like you, it gave me some hope that i knew it could happen, and if it happens once then it can happen again. Will be thinking of you tomoz.

With regards to blood test, it may take another two weeks for results, uuuurrrggghhh, more waiting, but the clinic said that if all is well i may still be able to start treatment on time. I suppose that's some good news. If the result is bad news then we can kiss goodbye to ivf. What i am most upset about is that it took so long to get to this point and i struggled really hard to put weight on and we gave up smoking, and it may have all been for nothing. It is typical of my luck. Sorry for burdening you with all of this, you have got your own worries. 

Take care. Tishaxxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Tisha, i'll update as soon as i can tomorrow.

I'm sorry about your m/c, think I might have missed that fact somewhere along the line.  And it does sound like you have done an awful lot to get healthy ready for this.  If the blood results are not good, can they not give you any treatment?? Sorry if i'm being naive here.

I'm the opposite to you - I was only just under the acceptable BMI for treatment on NHS!

Heres hoping that all is well and you start treatment in Dec.

Tulipkc xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

I am not sure what will happen if the hep b test is positive, they didn't want to go into that untill they get results but i know that this cycle would have to be abandoned. Not sure how i could have got it but there you are, you never know about these things do you. 
Tishax


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck today tulip. Will be thinking of you. Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi

Well i've never had such a roller coaster of a day.  Went to clinic, they did urine test, came up as positive but line fairly feint.  They took blood.  Nervous all day. Rang them at 3pm and was congratulated as my level was where they would expect it to be.

I have never been so elated in my whole life.  They asked me to go back on Friday for another test to make sure the levels were rising as they should be.  Phoned DH, then drove to pick him up.  By the time I got to him I had done alot of thinking and gave myself a reality check.  I was still spotting quite heavily, so was now scared.  But couldn't help feeling that maybe this was our turn.

By 5.30pm was home.  Went to the loo and had heavy bleed. Total devastation now after only 2.5 hours of being congratulated.  How cruel is life eh?

Well this morning, not much there, but its early and I feel it is still lurking.  Going to speak to clinic later to see if its worth going tomorrow.  Suppose I could get things confirmed by having the blood test, but i know they will have gone down.

Tulipkc xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, you did have a day of all days yesterday hun didn't you. Please try to stay positive. It must be good news if your levels are where they should be, i would have been more worried if they hadn't been, still worth going tomorrow or you will always wonder what the outcome would have been. I know you have had bleeding, but you have still got a positive result even through all that so maybe that is just how it will be in the beggining for you, it will probably settle down later in the pregnancy. I wouldn't worry unless you start clotting. If the clinic rang to congratulate you then they obviously do not think there is anything to worry about. 
My cousin had 5 periods while she was pregnant, so please try not to worry just yet. Take it easy and try not to stress out and you should be fine. Try to rest everytime you have some spotting, i think it is meant to help. I wish i could help more hun. 
Take care. Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

Unfortunately it did include some clotting  . At the moment got quite a few sharpish pains going on, so really not sure whats going on.

I just wanna  

Tulip xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Update: Have spoken to clinic and they said with amount of bleeding it is likely to be an early m/c, however they still want me to go in tomorrow to Daphne ward.  This is the ward you walk through to get to reprod.  They are going to do the 2nd HCG blood test and she said they may do other blood test aswell.

They said i can take paracetamol for the pain but its really not that bad.  Also said if i feel like i need to be assessed i could go in, however likely that Dr would just talk to me and may take blood, but would still need to go back tomorrow for HCG blood test.  I really felt like they cared.  I know there is nothing they can do so have decided to wait and go in tomorrow.

Although there is a slight chance it might be just one of those things, i am erring on the side of caution and am trying to accept that it is an early m/c.

Hope i'm not bringing you all down, but need to vent!

Tulip xx


----------



## Tiggielou (Nov 12, 2006)

oh Tulip i am so sorry you are going through this.

You vent away sweetheart if thats what you need to do, we'll be here to support you as much as we can.

I really hope it isnt an early m/c lots of      coming your way.

Sending you big     too

love

tigs xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Dearest Tulip

   

How terrible and heartbreaking for you ... I'm so sorry ... I've been exactly where you are and it's devastating. If there's even the tiniest chance that this can work out positively for you, then we will wish, hope and pray that that is what will happen ... so I'm going to send you some   just in case .....

Oh, and feel free to express yourself exactly as you see fit. That is what we are here for, Tulip.

Lots of love and thinking of you and DH

Jaff
xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks girls! Think i'm going a little   and keep having a little  . But at home on my own so that doesn't help.  Might take a little nap or try and engross myself in a film.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Tulip hun, really sorry for you. I wish i hadn't mentioned the clotting now. Let's hope that you may get some better news tomorrow, there is still some hope left. We are all here as the other girls said, feel free to say exactly how you feel. From having m/c myself i know how you are feeling. It is one of the most heartbreaking things to go through, one you can only relate to if you have gone through it yourself, so know where you are coming from. I am still holding out for you that everything will be ok, not giving up just yet. Will say a prayer for you. lots of   coming your way. 

Tishaxxxxxx


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Tulip,

We're all thinking of you - keeping our fingers crossed for you today      

catty


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Good luck today tulipkc, thinking of you. Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi everyone.

Been to Addenbrookes this morning.  Had a urine pregnancy test done again and still positive, albeit feint.  Then had internal examination done.  My Cervix is apparently closed which it should be.  However I am still bleeding so things don't look good.  I had to have another blood test for HCG level and will find that out later today.

Dr said she didn't know any more at this stage.  It could be a threatened m/c, could have been a m/c or could even be ectopic.  I have a small amount of pain on the left which she was a little concerned about.

So now got to wait for them to call me later this afternoon with results of blood test.  If its dropped then obviously thats not good and i am m/c.  If they are about the same, possibility might be ectopic, if they've gone up thats good.  If they stay same or go up, have got to go back to addenbrookes on Sunday for another blood test to see whats happening to levels again.

Was really just expecting a blood test today, so feel really well looked after and pleased that they are being so thorough.  

Trying not to worry now until I speak to them later.  Got to finish putting my xmas decorations up! Started them last night to try and take my mind of things - and it worked!

Thanks so much for your support.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulipkc, really pleased hospital is looking after you, that's one good thing. At least your cervix is still closed and still got a positive result. Hopefully it will stay that way. Fingers crossed you are not having ectopic, i got all sorts of twinges in all different places when i was pregnant so hopefully it will be nothing too much to worry about. Wishing you all the luck in the world. Good idea about putting your decs up, you do need to keep your mind of things. I really do feel for you at the moment, i wish i could be more helpfull, all i can do is cross fingers and everything-else for you, and be here if you need to talk. Sending you lots of  
Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi
Hospital called last night and said my level had dropped.  However, not as much as they would have expected after 2 days of bleeding.  Have therefore got to do another pregnancy test on tues to make sure it is negative.  If not got to contact them.  Think they are still worried about the ectopic and i do still have some pain on one side, bit worse today.

I think i did all my crying on Thursday and knew what was coming so now just feel a bit releived that i have the answer.  Just hope now its not ectopic.

Thanks for listening (so to speak!)

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulipkc, soooo sorry hun. I am still gonna keep fingers crossed just in case things pick up, you never know. We are all here for you whatever the outcome. My bil other half had bad pain like you when she was pregnant and they thought she was having an ectopic, so they rushed her to the hospital(this was a couple of years ago) and when they did scan etc everything was ok, not sure what the pain was but i know all was well in the end so you may still be ok with regards to ectopic. Do they know how ectopic could have happened if that is the case as i thought they implant the embryos straight into the womb(sorry to sound stupid as i am not sure how these things work completely). 
Sending you lots of   and                                                                                                                          
Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Tisha. I read somewhere that ectopic is a risk with IVF, not sure if it is any greater than a normal pregnancy.  But as you say, if they put it in the right place how does it end up in your tube? Maybe some swim backwards!!!  The pain has almost gone now, so hoping it was still after effects of the cyclogest - not sorry to have stopped using them thats for sure!

My DH said to me last night that its not the end - its just the end of a chapter.  Got to save some more pennies now for another go.  Better get myself a job!  At least I can concentrate on that now as I have not really tried very hard since being made redundant.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah i see, they don't tell you much about that do they when you go for the treatment, maybe they should start expalining more about these things. It would be helpfull for when something like this happens, just sorry you had to go through it hun. Glad the pain has eased now. Try to have a nice weekend, i know it is hard but your dh is right, just look at it as a new start. That is how i would hope that we will see things if we are unable to go ahead, think that sometimes things are meant to be for a reason. My sister said that to me when i told her about my blood result, starting to wonder if she is right, 7 years of trying for us, one m/c and now the problem with the test, perhaps it is just not meant to happen. I can cope with all of that, i dealt with it years ago and have always said that if it doesn't happen then we will carry on as we are, i just can't handle the not knowing at the moment. 
Anyway, enough of my woes. Take care. Keep your chin up. 
Tishaxxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

I know exactly where you are coming from Tisha.  Me and DH have always said that if it doesn't happen then its not meant to be, but we always wanted to give ourselves that chance, otherwise we would have always wondered what would have happened if...

I think we need to think seriously now about where we draw the line.  We haven't got a never ending pot of money and we are not getting any younger!  I feel at the moment I would give it one more shot, but after that I want to get on with living my life properly, not living it around the next treatment and what if's.  In a way i wish we had saved and gone through it when I was younger, I didn't fully understand then just how much your age affects the success rates.

And it is the not knowing that makes this whole process so stressful.  The not knowing if the initial tests will be OK, whether you will respond well, whether you will get many eggs, whether they will fertilise then whether they will stick!  But that little bit of hope keeps you going and gives you the strength to keep going and to cope with the disappointments along the way.  Somehow we get over things physically and mentally and move on to the next round.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

I know what you are saying, that is why we wanted to try this go and if it didn't work then we would call it quits, but as you say, you don't realise when you are younger, you just keep thinking that it will happen, and then it gets to a point where time is no longer on your side. Damn the biological clock, it is such a pain. 
Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, just want to wish you luck for tomoz. Really hope it all goes ok and you have some good news of some sort.  
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Tisha!  I think AF now on its way out and got no more pain. Assume therefore that all is OK, but will do HPT tomorrow just to check.

Catching up on cleaning now - very theraputic! My bathroom is sparkling this morning.

Me and DH had a few more tears at the weekend, but i know that it will get easier for us both, and we'll more than likely put oursleves through it again.  I think DH is upset for me because when we got BFP I said a few things that I had probably suppressed over the years like - how wonderful it would be to feel our baby growing and kicking inside me, how wonderful it would be to able to go to a nativity one day and see our child in it.  I think these are things we all think along the way, but never say.  Suppose we both got carried away with the moment.

Going to see George Michael at Birmingham NEC tonight so trying to get stuff ready for stay over - something else to focus on.

Any way enough about me, hope you are well and staying positive.  I've still got everything well and truly crossed for you.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks tulip. 
Hope you have a good nite, will do you good. I know what you mean with planning things when you get that bfp, i did aswell, started making lists aswell of everything we would need, big mistake. Won't do that again. 
Speak soon. Tishax


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi.  Well George Michael was soooo good, a real tonic, just what we both needed.  

Did HPT this morning and its negative, so releived that all is back to normal, but felt quite sad to see it  

Hope everyone else is OK?

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, glad you had a good time. Sorry about the negative result, it's not nice to see, i know. It will take a while to get over but you will get there, trust me. My mil told me when i m/c in my mind to put it in a box, wrap it up and put it to the back of my mind so that it will always be there but only if you want to open it, does that make sense? It helped me. Not sure if i have explained it as well as she did. Keep positive hun. 
I am still waiting for results, rang yesterday and was told it could be another week, uuuurrrgghh, getting soooo frustrated now. I just need to know, for my own sanity one way or another. 
Will let you know as soon as i hear. Tishax


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Little box theory sounds good. I'll try that.

I really hope you get your results soon so you know what lies ahead of you.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks tulip, me too. Don't know if i am coming or going at the moment. In the middle of house buying aswell so my head is really overloaded at the minute. Haven't put decs up or anything as not even sure if we will be here. Just want this week to hurry up. 
Tishax


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow Tisha, what a stressful time for you!  I am a bit of a serial mover, have moved 4 times in 10 years! Must be mad.  Are you first time buyer? Or are you in the middle of a chain?  Hope all goes well for you, it can be such an anxious time, especially if you want to get in for xmas!  Hope you have sorted it for someone else to cook xmas dinner for you.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, we are first time buyers in a chain of three, our side is going ok, just hope that the vendors side is doing ok aswell, we all want a quick sale so hoping it won't take too long, would like to be in for xmas but can't see that happening at the moment. I am cooking xmas dinner, aaaaarrrrggghh. Don't know what i was thinking, we have got friends round so hopefully won't be too bad, only us four so might be ok, i know they will pitch in and help if i need it, also said i would cook boxing day for my mum and dad but may end up letting mum do it yet, she did offer so will see what happens. I just want to know my results, really worrying me now why they are taking so long. Was told that the dr is waiting for the reference from lab, have no idea what that means, should have asked but didn't think at the time. Wondering now if it is meant to be, hope it isn't a bad sign.
How are feeling? 
Tishaxxxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning ladies, I had my first ICSI cycle with Addenbrookes/BH in June/July but want to ask you something cos my mind is playing up.
How many bullets of Cyclogest were you prescribed?
As far as I remember mine was only one, but wanted to confirm with you.
Thanks.


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi teoroy, you could ask tulipkc, i have not got to that stage yet so cannot help but tulip will be able to give you some info. 
Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

V quickly as got to dish dinner - 2 cyclogest per day 12 hours apart.

Will reply more 2moro to everyone

Tulip xx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Tulipkc, what protocol were you on?


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi everyone - sorry for the short sweet reply yesterday!

Tisha - Sounds like you have got a nice short chain there so fingers crossed all goes to plan.  I'm sure xmas dinner will be fine - nice to spend it with friends aswell.  We usually do the family thing,, but that would be a nice change.  I really feel for you re the blood results.  Cant see why it takes so long, but suppose there must be a reason.

I've been feeling fine thanks, has hit DH quite hard though so trying to be strong for him at the moment.  I've got this real dread for when next AF comes as think it might hit home then?

Teoroy - Hi 
Think mine was the long protocol, took about 6 weeks from start of down reg to finish.  

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, how are you feeling today hun? 
I have rung hospital, got to ring back mon as results still not in, another weekend to get through worrying. The nurse seems to think that everything is ok they are just doing routine procedure. Hope she is right. The good thing is that i can still make it for the 23rd to start treatment if all is well. Just have to keep fingers crossed and do more waiting. If not ok then we will have to call it a day as not many clinics treat people with hep b. If that is the case i think dh and i will call it a day altogether, can't afford private treatment, and not even sure if anywhere around my area would take us anyway if worst comes to the worst. 
Hope things are ok with you. 
Jaffa, how are you doing hun, hope all is well.
Have a good weekend everyone.
Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha.  Not feeling too bad thanks.  Went to meet an old friend for lunch.  She's got 3 kids so lots of kiddie talk    Also as we haven't told anyone that we have ever ttc, i always get the question from her '' got any plans for kids yet??''.  I know she means well and its not her fault because she doesn't know, but it always makes me feel bad - even more so at the moment. 

What the nurse said to you sounds quite positive doesn't it? Have you got any plans to take your mind off things this weekend?  I hope it doesn't drag too much for you and that you do get them Monday.

We've got lots of decorating to finish in the hall before xmas so thats our weekend taken care of!!

Take care

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, i know how you feel regards to friends asking about kids. I get that sooo much as all of my friends including people from school have all got children now and everytime i see any of them they ask the same question, like you i don't want too many people to know so i just say we are not ready or not got round to it yet, makes me sad also. 
Hope the decorating goes well. We are seeing friends tonite, the couple who we are having for xmas, so should perk me up a bit. They are in the same boat as us, have been trying for a few years for children and no luck, she has troubling ovulating, they are due to go back to hospital in march to see if they will be put on the list. It's amazing how many people have problems conceiving. At least we are not alone. 
Speak soon. Enjoy your weekend.
Tishaxxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Just wanted to let you know that i still have no results yet gggggrrrrr. Waiting for someone to get back to me, will prob end up ringing again myself. 
Hope everyone is ok.
How are you doing tulip?
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Was thinking about you earlier today Tisha - I bet you feel like you are going   with all this waiting.  Keep badgering them - I would!

Spent all weekend burning paint off the woodwork in our hall and got a nasty burn or two to show for it  !  I'm so clumsy, but I like to help.  Got loads of the prep work done and nearly ready to paint.  Carpet for the stairs comes next week so got to get a move on!!! At least its giving us something to think about.

Heres hoping you get them soon.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, i still have no news. Will let you know as soon as i know. Hope the rest of your decorating goes ok, sorry to hear you burned yourself in the process. We had friends over sat, was good to see them as it's been a while. Not done much really other than that.
Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hospital rang, still no news, i can't beleive this, i am really losing my patience, i know the hosp are doing all they can, unfortunatley they have to wait on the lab and that is all they can do is keep checking, it doesn't help me though with my mental state. I just want to know if we will be able to start treatment or not, and wether i have got hep b, that is worrying me aswell not knowing. Dh is starting to get fed up aswell and he is normally so laid back but i think he is even getting frustrated. So i have now got to give it untill thursday. 
Begging to wonder wether to bother or not after all this. 
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh Tisha, I really feel for you.  Try and stay positive.  If the tests turn out OK it will be worth all the stress and angst and before you know it you will be well into your treatment.

Thinking of you and praying for some good results soon.

I have my follow up appointment on 15th January, and although we both feel raw still, we are talking about booking in for later in the year for another go.  It will give me some time off physically but still give us something to look forward to.  Also financially we will have a date to head for which will make us save harder.

Take care and try and relax until Thursday - easier said than done I know  

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the prayers tulip, i could do with them at the moment. 
How are you doing anyway? Hope you are coping alright. Feel free to have a rant etc whenever you feel the need. We are still here for you. 
This week is totally dragging, just want next week to be here, hopefully i will know what we are doing by then, plus it will be my last week of work untill 2nd of jan, really need it at the moment, looking more forward to the time off than xmas itself, i only work part-time but i still feel drained and in need of a rest. 
How are the rest of you ladies doing?
Take care.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha.  Have been thinking about you today - any news?

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, still no news i'm afraid, they said that they are trying their best to find out what's happening with the results and will let me know as soon as they get them. It doesn't look like i will be d/r for the 23rd at this rate, i don't know why it has taken 3 more weeks of waiting and still no news, feeling sooo frustrated now. The thing is they know that i was hoping to start treatment soon and yet it feels like i am getting nowhere fast. Not been a very good start to ivf so far. 
How are you hun?
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh dear, really sorry they are still keeping you waiting.  The whole IVF thing is one big waiting game and i'm surprised some of us dont end up a bit   at the end of it.

Have you any more news on your house move? Hope thats is still going smoothly for you.

I'm fine thanks.  Went to a my uncles funeral yesterday.He was killed in a car crash a few weeks ago but funeral delayed due to police investigation etc.  When I saw what my aunt and cousins are going through,put my life and woes into perspective a bit.  But also gave me a feeling of dread that when i'm older, I wouldn't have any kids to support me if anything happended to DH  

Been to lunch with a couple of old workmates today so thats taken my mind off things and cheered me up!

Really hope you get some good news soon - even if it means you have to wait until the new year to start.

Take care

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

So sorry about your uncle, not a very noce thing to go through at anytime letalone this time of year. Does make you think about things though, i agree. I was thinking the other day about all those people out there that are having a really bad time for one reason or another and made me realise that i am not that bad off really, although i know what you mean about no children. I have said the same to dh that if anything were to happen to either of us we would have no-one to follow on from us etc. Really feel for you and your family on your loss. 
Let's hope we have a merry xmas and a much better new year. 
Sending you lots of  
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Fingers crossed that you get some good news early this week Tisha

Tulip xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Sorry for the long absence, but it's been a busy end of term for me, and of course Christmas is looming.

Tulip:  how are you bearing up? You've had a pretty rough time of it in the past few weeks haven't you? So sorry to read about your uncle. I hope your Christmas will be full of comfort and joy.

Tisha: am so sorry to see that you are still hanging on .... so frustrating. Good luck for everything -- IVF-wise and of course the house move.

Well I'm in Addenbrooke's tomorrow morning for my tube removal. Got to get the house ship-shape as it will surely go to pot while I'm recuperating, and we've got family coming for Christmas. So, it is with a  bit of a heavy heart that I sign off for this year. Will check in and say hi in 2007, when I will be one tube down, but hopefully ready to return to treatment.

Season's greetings.

Lots of love

Jaffa
xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

hi all, sorry been offline, pc playing up, on mums at moment, will be last time i post untill back online. tulip, hope you have a great xmas. Jaffa, have a good one aswell, hope all goes well with tube removal.
Take care all. Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Wishing everyone a happy christmas and lets hope 2007 will be our year!

Jaffa - I hope all goes OK tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.

Tisha - really hope you are not left waiting all over christmas.

I've had a few moments, really upset on Friday and coudn't stop crying.  Think it was dawning on me that we didn't have that good news to give our close family at xmas like we planned.  Maybe next year.

Have a good one everybody!!

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all, got results back, they are clear, yeahhh, can start now on sat as planned.Sorry you have had a bad couple of days tulip, all i can say is to try and enjoy xmas and get yourself ready for next year. 
Am still offline so will only check in from time to time when i can get on mums pc. 
Have a lovely xmas.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

WOOOO HOOOO!!!!! I am so pleased for you Tisha.   Have agreat xmas!!


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, started d/r yesterday, on synarel, not sure if i am taking it properly, am sniffing but some of it is running back out of my nose, am getting taste of it at back of throat so not sure if that is a good sign or not. Did you take the same stuff? Any advice would be great. 
Hope you are feeling ok. Merry xmas.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha, sorry only just read your post.  With the synarel spray, best to keep your head back for a few seconds after spraying, but if you are getting the taste in your throat then it is going in - and it absorbs quite quickly so i wouldn't worry too much.  I remember a few times that i felt like my nose was running after spraying!!

Hope you are not getting too many sypmtoms with it.

Did you have a good xmas? Have you moved yet?

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, not moved yet, be a few more weeks, i had a great xmas, how about you? Thanks for the info on the sniffing, made me feel better, no symptons as yet, not sure if that is good or not. 
I am back online properly now, got pc sorted so wil be able to keep in touch better. Hope you are well. 
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha.  My xmas was great too thanks - had lots of family here so was busy, but really enjoyed it.  Now relaxing!!

You may not get any symptoms, some people dont.  I think I was worse first time round - had a constant headache and was a bit emotional (moody really!), but 2nd time just a couple of headaches i think.  

Now you have started, before you know it you will be onto the next stage - have they given you a preliminary date for the Baseline scan?

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, glad you had a good xmas. My scan has been booked for around the 15th of jan, depending on when i get my period i presume, that is due about sat but they said it might be late. 
How are you doing at the moment, i feel as if i have been so preocupied with my own treatment that i have forgotten about what you have been through. 
Tishax


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Think my AF was about 2 days late the 2nd time round due to the synarel.  I feel so excited for you and so pleased everything was OK to start.  I was so paranoid when DR and stimming that I would forget to take the doses - I had an alarm set on my mobile.  Drove DH mad as I always set it for half hour before It was time so if I was in the middle of somthing I could finish it - that meant mobile bleeping every few minutes every morning and evening for half hour until it was right time!!!  I suppose your fridge is full of drugs now!! 

I'm currently waiting for first AF after m/c.  Not really sure when I am due, but figured that my normal cycle is 28 days, so if my body has gone back to normal I would be due about now.  I do feel a little bloated, but that might be all the food and drink i've had!!! Other than that no other signs yet, no sore BB's or headache.  I suppose it might have thrown things out a little and will come later.

I've got follow up appointment on 15th January so you never know I might bump into you there!!! Not sure what we are going to do yet though.  It was so hard this time round, and not sure if I want to go there again - but then its hard giving up and knowing that i'll probably never have a child if I do give up.  I'm thinking maybe I should give myself a whole year off.  I need to get a new job and settle in to that, so I might just concentrate on that then see how I feel later in the year.  Trouble is that biological clock is always ticking loudly at the back of my mind!!!

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, wouldn't that be weird if we did bump into each other, will not know who you are though if i saw you, might have to sort something out how to recognise each other. Yes my fridge is full of drugs, nightmare at the moment as i only have a small fridge so what with xmas food and them it has been a bit of a squeeze. 
I don't blame you for wanting to take time out, you might find that it will take some time to get yourself back on track after the m/c. Will probably do you good, you can relax a bit then and let your body sort itself out, i understand that you are on a time limit but even if you just took a few months would be helpfull. 
I know what i wanted to ask you, did you stay away from certain foods etc when you were on your treatment, i am taking pregnacare for folic acid etc and trying to drink plenty of water, but i have read that some people are cutting out caffiene and choc and not drinking alcohol. I am not a big drinker so that is not too much of a problem although with it being xmas i have had a couple of glasses of red wine, but i am still drinking tea and have stuffed my face with choclate. Sorry to bother you with it all but any advice would be appreciated. 
Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha, i dont mind answering any questions.  I would have been lost without reading forums the first time round, they are a complete godsend!

When i was dr, i still had a few glasses of wine.  I was however quite a big coffee drinker - 6 or 7 mugs a day.  The hospital advised me to cut it down(but only because i asked the question) and i did to max 3 a day.  Thought it would be better for me in general anyway and still try and keep to that.  Think maybe thats what added to the headaches first time i dr! Don't eat too much chocolate anyway so still had that when i fancied it.

I sometimes think that you could do so much and deprive yourself - that it would cause stress that will harm you more than having a little bit of what is naughty but nice! There are loads of people who follow strict diets, take supplements and it still doesn't work.  So unless you have been specifically advised by the doctor, whatever makes you feel better is the best path.  If you will question whether you could have done anything differently then its worth thinking about whether you should cut things out etc.

Obviously goes without saying i took Folic acid religiously from the start, and stopped the alcohol as soon as i started stimming.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info, my dh had said as much but wanted to double check with someone who had been through it, will defo keep track of tea/coffe and choc, also been trying to drink plenty of water. As you say, might end up stressing myself out if i worry about it too much. The only thing that is really concerning me is the synarel still, been having some sneezing afterwards, always at least 5 to 10 mins after but still worrying me, it is not all the time but every now and then. I didn't think the sniffing would be so hard, how wrong was i. 
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Have you tried pressing your top lip when you feel like you are going to sneeze? It can stop it believe it or not!!


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

No haven't tried that, thanks, will give it a go.


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi jaffa and tulip, just wanted to wish you a happy new year, hope you both have a good one. We are off to friends tonite to see the new year in, no drink for me though, what with the treatment and also the fact that i am driving, still, will make the most of it, also think i am getting af so not sure what sort of a night it will turn out to be. 
HAPPY NEW YEAR
Tishaxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Morning girls and a Happy New Year!!!!

I would like to ask you some questions which I posted on peer support as well, but as I cycled at Addenbrookes I am sure you'll be able to help me. The concer the injectable Buserilin.

On my first ICSI (Addenbrookes/Bourn Hall) , I was on Buserilin for 6 weeks, but that was exceptional  because my cycle had to fit with the cycle of the clinic. (Second time around in another clinic, I was on a single shot.)
Now I am going back on the Buserlilin as I seem to shut down quite a lot on the single shot and I will be for a couple of months on BCP also which will downregg me even more)

I really need to know approximately when the things are happening in a "normal" cycle  as I need to book my flights.
I could have easily predict it if I would have been on the single shot, but as my experience with Burserilin was exceptional I really need your help.
Addenbrookes and BH prefer the long protocol up to a certain age, so I hope that most of you will give me some ideas. 

Did you start on day 21 of your cycle?

How long were you downregging for before your period arrived ?

How long were you downregging for before you were successfully downregged and able to start your stimulating injections ?

Thank you.


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi teoroy, i can't help you on the buserilin as i am gonna be on purogen but with regards to d/r i am currently doing this myself at the moment and i had to start on day 21 of my period and i got my af yesterday which makes it about day 10 from starting d/r. Hope this helps a bit. 
Tishaxx


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Hi Tish Thank you for answering me. I am sending you a PM


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Happy New Year everyone.  Lets hope 2007 brings us all what we really want!

Tisha, how are you getting on with dr? Is the sniffing getting any more tolerable? Not too long to go now before you can hopefully start stimms. Hope you are OK.

Teoroy - I was also on Puregon so was the same as Tisha.  Sorry cany be of any more help.

Well my AF has started to arrive, so although tinged with a little bit of sadness I feel a bit releived that my body is more or less back to normal.  By my dates I am about 5 days late, but sort of expected that.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, sniffing is going a little better thanks, got baseline scan booked for 16th of jan and will start stimms about a week after. 
Hope you had a good new year. Glad your body is getting back to normal now, i know it is sad in a way as it is just a reminder of the m/c but you have to look at it that the sooner you get back to norm the sooner you move on and think about what you will do next. I promise it will get easier. It may never go away completely but you will be able to deal with it better.  Always thinking of you hun. 
Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, just a quick question, how bad was your af while d/r? Mine is really bad, keep getting bad cramps and heavy bleeding worse than normal. Should i ring clinic or is this normal. Sorry again to bother you hun. 
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha. Af was probably about the same as normal for me when dr, but it did linger and I was still having a brown discharge when i went for baseline scan.  This happened both times.  I suppose your body is adjusting to thinking it is going into menopause and i know this can cause a change to AF, erattic/heavier/lighter.  But if you are worried ring the clinic, they wont mind at all.

If all goes to plan, this might be your last one for a long while!!! 

Glad to hear the sniffing is getting a little better.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Just to let you know af is much better today, think i just panicked, hope it stays this way now and doesn't revert back to being bad a gain. Did not go into work last nite as it was soo bad but feel bit better today so better drag myself in tonite i suppose. Still no news on house, that is starting to get on my nerves now, just want to get done and get in. Hope you are all ok.
Tishax


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Tisha - glad AF has eased up a bit.  I think it is so hard not knowing what to expect on your first IVF.  What is holding up your house move? It's so frustrating isn't it.

Jaffa - not heard from you latley, hope all went well with your op before xmas.

My AF arrived properly today with a vengeance!!  Hope it doesn't carry on like this from now on.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hey tulip, sorry your af is bad also, will take one or two of them to get back to normal but it will calm down eventually. I have scan booked for the 16th so just hope now that i will d/r ok. 
Not sure what is going on with the house, decided to not even worry about it anymore, can't be doing with the extra agro, it will either sort itself out or it won't. 
Gotta check on dinner.

Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all, just checking in to see how everyone is. I have started to suffer with some headaches now, thought it was too good to be true that i had no symptons, still, i suppose at least i know that the spray is working. Got to go to clinic mon with dh to check his sperm as last time he had some white cells indicating an infection, think it was water infection, so now got another hurdle put in our way, really wondering if this is ever gonna run smoothly. 
Well, hope you are all doing ok.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Morning! Sorry to hear you have a headache Tisha.  Just keep looking forward to starting your stimms - they will disappear almost instantly when you start. Fingers crossed for your DH test next week, i'm sure it was probably just a blip.  You haven't had the smoothest of rides so far have you, but just keep thinking positive thoughts that it will all be worth it if you get that little bundle of joy!

Not much happening with me, AF was bad for a day then have had next to nothing for the rest of the week - bizarre!! Had an interview this week so keeping fingers crossed i'll get it.  Only a temporary job, but at least it will give me something else to think about for a few months.

Hope you have a good weekend.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, hope your interview goes well, keep my fingers crossed for you. Have a good weekend also. 
Take care.
Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all, went to hospital today with d/h to re-do his s/a. Not very dignified again but am hoping this time it will be ok. Should find out results next mon.
Tulip hope your interview went well.
Take care to all.
Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

I think dignity isn't a word that exists when it comes to IVF!! Hope the results are good for you.

Will find out tomorrow if I got the job, heres hoping otherwise i've got to start looking again.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Morning!

Well I didn't get the job   Only 2 of us and I was pipped to the post! So back to square one and got to start looking again.

How are you feeling Tisha? I'm hoping the nasty headaches have disappeared or at least not got any worse for you.

Hello to all the others who occasionally pop in , hope everyone is well.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear you did not get the job tulip, hope you find something soon, maybe it wasn't meant to be, perhaps something better is waiting for you. 

Headaches are pretty much the same, getting used to them now, funny how they become part of your everyday life. 

Hope you are all well.

Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Just want to let you all know that i may not be online much for a bit as we are moving tomoz, long story, basically need to get out but we are not set to go with house yet so will be staying with family untill we are sorted, will catch up with everyone from mum's pc as and when. Will try my best to keep in touch. 
Take care all.
Tishaxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi Tisha

Just spotted your message -- happy new year to you and all the best for what remains of your treatment. Really hoping that you get the  you deserve. Sending you lots of love for the house move, too -- you really are busy right now, aren't you?

  ^reiki

Jaff
xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

What a pain for you Tisha.  Hope it hasn't caused you too much stress. Will keep everything crossed for you and look forward to your updates!!

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, just a quick note to say that i will be offline for a bit while we get organised, will try and pop on when i can. Hope you are well. Take care all.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hope you are sorted soon and settled.  How are you feeling? Did you get SA results for your DH? Fingers crossed for you that all is well.

We went to Rosie yesterday and saw the consultant for our follow up.  Bit miffed as we saw a woman consultant who we have never seen before - cant remember her first name but surname was McDougall.  Well I must admit I felt like all she was interested in was whether we were going to have another go, although she did answer my questions when asked, she didn't seem to want to offer any discussion to begin with.

She obviously hadn't read my notes very thoroughly.  She started off saying 'so you think you had an early miscarraige?' and looked a little surpised when I went through the whole story.  Surely if she had read the notes she would have seen that i did! Not just that I think I did!  She said well a positive is a positive.  I asked why she thinks I would have only got 3 eggs this time even though they had increased my drugs.  Her reaction was that I was getting older and that will happen - when I pointed out it was only a couple of months between treatment - she back tracked a bit and just said oh well it is variable.  I then asked whether she thought it might be because they let my lead follicles get too large.  This time round I had a few of over 20mm before my HCG shot, and I remember reading somewhere that this can mean they are too mature and an egg wont be present?? Anyway she said no - if there is a follicle there should be an egg, and she thinks I should have got at least 6 as there were 6 good sized follicles, but she can not explain why I only got 3.  She did however write on my notes for next time, do not allow follicles to get larger than 20mm.

Anyone got any more on the link between follicle size and producing an egg from larger follicles? Anyone reading this I would appreciate your feedback!

I know it is quality over quantity, and that i did at least manage to get pregnant briefly - but I would have liked some snow babies if I could.  That was the reason for increasing the drugs.  She has suggested putting me on the maximum dose of Puregon next time.  First time I was on 225iu, this time I think it was 300iu and she want to put me on 450iu.  Having come away and thought about it, I'm unsure whether I am happy with this.  But I suppose they are the experts!

Well rant and moan over, i'm sure i'll have a few more questions to ask before we embark on the next go.

We have decided to wait until about July to go again.  To give ourselves time to heal emotionally as neither of us feel we could face it right now, to give my bod a breather and to get the funds together!

So I am in limbo land now.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Dh s/a was fine so that's a releif, my scan went well, have d/r ok so that's something, had trouble getting bloods and ended up with three badly bruised veins, thought i was gonna pass out at one point, but got there in the end. If all is wellwith the results we should start stimms on fri.

Sorrt about your appt not going too well tulip. I'm afraid i can't help you regards follicle size, but i do sympathise with you about the consultant. Sounds like she needs a swift kick somewhere. Somtimes these docs just have no idea what people go through, they are so matter of fact about everything. Please don't let it get you down, keep your chin up hun.

I will try to pop back on when i get the chance, am at my mums at the moment, still not moved yet. Long story.

Take care.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats great news Tisha! So pleased for you.  I'm sure your bloods will be fine and you can start jabbong on Friday.  Theres one nurse who I never feel comfortable with when she takes blood, and she doesn't seem too confident either.  I wont name her in case they read this site and she gets in trouble!  You've over come another hurdle and I bet you are so pleased.  Here's to the next one!

Yeah i've calmed down now about the consultant.  You are right, they are not there to sympathise or anything just to state facts, so maybe I was expecting too much.

So glad you posted i've been thinking about you and hoping all is OK.  Sorry about your move, hope it sorts itslef soon.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Start jabbing tomoz yeahh, finally.
Tulip hun,  you did not expect too much, i meant to say that they sometimes don't seem to understand what we go through and it would be nice once in a while to have someone that is sympathetic when it is needed.
Anyway, this is just a quickie so will talk again soon.
Tishaxxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Good luck with the jabbing Tisha!! Hope you find OK.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi all, hope you are all well.
How are you tulip?
I did first jabb yesterday, got myself a bit worked up about it but it was ok in the end, just stung a little but not as bad as i thought, d/h is gonna have a go tonite in case i ever need him to do any. Booked in for scan and bloods thurs, just hope this bit goes ok now.
Still not moved yet, ok at mums but be nice to get into our house.
Take care. Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Just a quickie to wish you good luck for tomorrows scan Tisha

XXX


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Got on well at scan today, just waiting on blood results to see if it will be mon or tues for e/c. Have been getting pains and been tender around fallopian tubes which is meant to be a good sign, so just hope bloods ok and maybe have another scan tomoz or sat and it will be all go from there.
Hope you are all well.
Tulip hun how are you doing?

Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha, getting really excited for you.  Did they tell you how many follicles you have? Lets hope how ever many you have they have got a nice healthy egg inside.

I'm fine thanks - start a new job Monday.  6 Month contract so will see me to the summer which is when we are thinking of having another go, so perfect timing!

Well i'll look out for your posts.  Have you got any worries about EC or are you pretty calm?

Take care

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, i had another scan today, have got 15 follies, 10 are of good size, got to go back tomoz to see if anymore have grown. Any info on e/c would be great, will not be able to check back with you though untill maybe sun.

Good luck with the job, will be nice for you to take your mind of things. I really hope everything works out for you hun.

Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow - thats lots!! Well done.

Well what can I say about EC! Bourn Hall is a lovely place, nice and modern and comfortable and staff all really nice when we went.  They have 2 small wards which I think both have about 4-5 beds in, and everyone is screened off by cutraining as soon as they arrive so it is nice and private.  The consultant and the anethesist will come and talk to you before hand.  I told anethesist I wanted heavy sedation, but not general and I dont remember a thing!! Have you decided which sedation you are having?  I think the first time I did wake up a bit but they gave me a bit more and I was away again.  Bourn dont let DH go to theatre with you for EC, but they can for ET.  When you come round you'll get a drink of water, then if you are OK with that they'll give you some food and a hot drink.  I know everyone reacts differently, but I didn't really feel much pain or discomfort either time.  Hope you ae the same!! My DH loved the coffee out of the machine so was quite happy waiting for me!! There is also a nice little cafe type place in the main building he can go.

If you think of anything else you want to ask let me know!!

Good luck for tomorrow - i'll be looking out for your post with an update when you get the chance to get on line.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, my e/c is booked for tues, had scan yesterday and now have 22 follies, was quite shocked.
Thanks for the info, is a great help. Am having ga, not good with pain i'm afraid. Will let you know how it goes as soon as i can.
Hope things are good with you. Will be nice to get into house so i can get on pc more and we can have a good chinwag.
Speak soon.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha.  Been thinking of you although not been online for a couple of days.  Hope you got to EC and are OK.  Look forward to your update!

Tulip xx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hope everything is OK Tisha

Tulip xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, sorry not got back to you, had a nightmare with e/c, cut a long story short, hcg injection did not work so had no eggs, thankfully bourne gave me their injection and another shot and finally got 11 eggs on thurs so am abit sore, had e/t today and got two grade 2 embies on board now. Bourne have been wonderfull, can't thank them enough really.
Hope all is well with you.
Talk more later hun.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh Tisha you sound like you have been through the mill a bit!! But 11 eggs is fantastic.  Lets hope your 2 little embies are snuggling in! Did you get any snow babies? Hope you are feeling a bit better and not too sore.  

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, not been on ff for a few days as i was taken into hospital mon as docs were worried i had ohss as not been feeling great since last fri after e/c.  felt really rough but thankfully am feeling better now, they let me come home yesterday afo and think it may be the pessaries. Just hope am over the worst of it, think it may be lack of water as i had not been drinking as much when i came back from e/c as did not feel like it, serves me right for being cocky thinking i would be ok. 
Have got one snow baby, only had 3 embies out of the 11.
Just keeping fingers crossed that nothing-else goes wrong now. To top it all off we are still not in the house yet, will say more about that another day.
Hope you are well and things are good.
Take care.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Poor you   I really hope it wasn't OHSS and that you are getting better.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you Tisha.

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks. Wasn't that thankfully, feeling bit better now. Currently on 8dpt, hoping that af doesn't show. Will keep you posted.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hope all is well Tisha

Tulip x


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, how are you hun, been a while since we chatted. On day 14pt now but think af is on its way as been getting really bad pains in the nite so not holding out much hope.
Speak soon.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha
pg symptoms can be so similar to AF so keep positive.  Remember that you have had alot of poking and prodding and your ovaries are alot bigger than if you fell naturally - the pains could be that.  Can't beleive you ahven't tested!!  When is your official test date?
Am thinking of you and have still got everything crossed.

Take care

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the kind thoughts tulip, unfortunately i have tested twice now and both bfn and also started bleeding yesterday so looks like it is all over for us. I sort of expected really, not sure where we go from here, need to get my head straight first.
Will speak again soon.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Aww I am so sorry Tisha  .  Have been thinking about you and hoping that it would work for you. You know I know how you are feeling and I really hope you can get through it.

It will take some time to get over it and heal, but you will.

Hope you and DH can be strong for each other.

If you want to vent your feelings - feel free to here or pm me.

Take care

Tulip xxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, thanks for the support, appreciate it. Sorry not been online but things been really hectic, trying to sort out somewhere to live, our house fell through due to me losing my job so as you can imagine i have just about had enough at the moment. I hope things are well with you.
Will try to check back as soon as i can, bare wih me as not got access to pc much now. 
Take care.
Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, just wanted to see how you were doing, how's the job going? We are looking for somewhere to rent at the moment since house fell through, not an easy job in itself as we have a cat and not many people will accept him, starting to tear my hair out. I can't seem to see any light at the end of the tunnel at he moment. Can't make up my mind wether to have another go with the ivf or not either, don't know if it is worth it as we only have one frostie.
I hope all is well with you.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha, good to hear from you again.

It is so hard to make any decisions when you have just had a BFN.  Perhaps you should try and sort your house out first, get settled, then decide.  Even with one frostie - its a better chance than none at all.  You know what you always read on here - it only takes one!  I must admit I am petrified of having another go.  I really want to - but I'm scared of the outcome.  

I hope you find something soon where you can take your cat.  I love animals, so understand how important it is for you to find somewhere where they can go too.

Things will settle down for you i'm sure.  I know it is hard, but try and stay positive.

Thanks for asking re the job.  Its working out fine - been there 4 weeks already! It almost feels like i'll just get used to being there and my contract will end.

AF arrived yesterday.  I'm sure it has got alot worse since my last treatment.  I seem to be getting aches a week before it arrives now - and it is all one sided.  Its a bit strange and i'm not sure whether to leave it or go to GP.  I said to DH that i'm a bit worried that I have some damage.  I cant see any other reason for the change.

Will be thinking of you and hope you get settled soon.

Take care Tisha

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, have found a small house to rent to take cat, it is not perfect but it will do. Glad job is going well.
Sorry to hear you af has been bad, i am also having probs with not feeling right etc, maybe it is because of what we put our bodies through, i am gonna go see gp to make sure all is well so if you are worried hun then i would recommend going. Even just for peace of mind.
Will try and speak again soon, hopefully will be in house next week and back online properly.
Take care.
Tishaxx


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Glad you have found somewhere and hope you get settled soon.

How are you feeling now? Did you go to your GP? I think the stress of it all doesn't help.  Where as before I got used to the fact that I would get AF, now every month I am getting my hopes up - maybe now I know I can at least get pg, it will happen  

We have got to make the decision soon whether to put our name down to start again in July, still dont know what to do. It really does mess with your head!!

Have you found another job yet? Or are you giving yourself a bit of time? I think it has helped me going back to work as I dont think about ut 24/7 like I was before.

Take care Tisha

Tulip xx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, should be moved by wed, still no job at the moment though, think it will help aswell, did not go gp in the end, trying to get sorted with move first, you maybe right, i think the stress doesn't help.
Glad you are well.
Will talk more in the week, take care hun.
Tishaxx


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, sorry it's been a while, been really hectic with all the moving etc. Hope you are well. I am still not online yet so can only get on a pc every now and then. Will try to check back as much as i can so please bare with me. Hope the job is going well. Take care.


----------



## TULIPKC (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi Tisha

Been offline for a couple of weeks as my laptop broke! Can't really go on at work - dont trust who can look and see what sites i'm visiting!!!

How are you? Hope you are all nicely settled in your new place - and that your cat is too!! Are you a little less stressed now? Have you made any decision about the future or are you still a little raw to be thinking about whats next?

Job is great thanks, it feels good to be back working.  It's sort of nice to dread a Monday morning! 

I'm still not sure what we will be doing - still haven't got the cash together and not sure I want to go through it again still.  I want a baby and am prepared for the physical side of IVF - but dont know if I can go through all the emotional stuff.  I don't cry any more - so thats one thing at least!

Well hope you can et on line soon

Tulip x


----------



## tisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi tulip, just wanted to let you know that i will be offline for a while as we still don't have internet on and not sure when it will be now. I am glad you are well and job is good.
I am gonna take some time out from ivf, not sure if i am ready to have another go. 
Just wanted to wish you all the best for the future, i hope your dreams come true. It has been great talking to you, i will miss it. I just never know when i can get to a pc so not really worth me being on ff at the moment. Take care. Thanks for being there. 
Tishaxx


----------

